# Good Friday Festival of Lessons, Psalms & Hymns



## dannyhyde (Apr 4, 2007)

As I mentioned last week I would do, here is the link to the liturgy for this coming Good Friday at the Oceanside United Reformed Church in Carlsbad/Oceanside, California.

If you know anyone or anyone who knows anyone in the coastal north San Diego County area, please pass this along as the sermon will be a very clear presentation of "What is the Meaning of Christ's Death?"


----------

